# Planted display tank at JL Aquatics



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Can someone help me identify their centrepiece plant and point me to where I can get some? Sorry I don't have any pictures D:


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I saw it too on the weekend. Nice setup. Love that light. I might be there again this week to grab something, will ask if I remember.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I know they have anubias in there but don't remember what else. Call in and ask  (604) 444-1161


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a pic on their facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/4809054819...0905481927133/894930747191269/?type=1&theater

I see now that they also carry Tropica plants. So to the OP on where to get the plants...I would say the best bet is at J&L.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like Ludwigia Repens. Get the "Rubins" variant if you want some thing redder.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

They have hairgrass carpet, center/foreground are anubias nanas, background is ludwigia repens and the right back corner looked like some kind of green rotala when i went by today


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It's a nice cube for sure also love the kessil


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, looks like ludwiga repens &#55357;&#56397;
Anyone know someone who's selling different variety of these plants? Wouldn't mind getting several 'cause they look so nice!


----------

